# Reading Light Position



## ship

Something off lighting.com newsletter today.

Reading lights, if Right handed say and with lamp positioned over your shoulder, which side of you should that lamp be on (left or right) and why?


----------



## icewolf08

I am not sure what you are asking, I feel like I am missing something. Are we talking about reading a plot?


----------



## Footer

icewolf08 said:


> I am not sure what you are asking, I feel like I am missing something. Are we talking about reading a plot?


Reading lights, as in the clip light over your bed, I always put it on the right and I am right handed... because thats what I do...


----------



## kingfisher1

In the passanger seat of my car, the light is on the left, between the passenger and the driver. As a left handed person, i once again am forced into a horribly ineffecient situation as my writing hand becomes illuminated an dthe thing that i'm am trying to write is pitch black. light coming across the sholder is slightly better, however a reading light should be on the opposite side of the favoured hand.
SO any lefties out there willing ot organize a revolution? i have my left handed pitch fork ready!


----------



## soundlight

kingfisher1 said:


> i have my left handed pitch fork ready!



Hey, isn't that like a left-handed smoke-shifter?

But I do have to say that I know plenty of lefties, and they're always figuring out ingenious ways of getting around a rightie-centered world.

And I put my reading light on the right side because it's the side that's away from the wall, so it doesn't reflect as much.


----------



## propmonkey

umm im not sure if i understand the question

but i would say left because i would probably be holding it with my right and if the light was also on the right there would be a shadow cast because my hand was in the line of the light.


----------

